# Has the leather on your seat bolsters cracked?



## dbla (May 9, 2003)

All,
I've finally started seeing the cracked bolster issue that other have been complaining about and going back and forth with AoA in trying to get this resolved, but since I am out of the 50,000mi warranty I think that I might be fighting a losing battle with them on this. As part of my argument, I am trying to convince them that a lot of other people are having the same issue and that it isn't just regular wear and tear, so if you can just respond back to the poll that way I could have a better idea of how extensive this issue is.
If you can, please provide the mileage of when you noticed the issue.
Thanks
Alex..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

can i click multiple times since 3 have cracked


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

yes sir-e-bobber. My shiat cracked 10,000 miles in


----------



## A3Scott (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*

yup ... replaced twice ... now it is crack-a-lacking again.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

replaced once @ ~20k miles... now @ 32k miles da crack is back
these cracks are wack yo








p.s. FU whover designed them POS leatherrete bolsters


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Has the leather on your seat bolsters cracked? (dbla)*

Cracked at about 10k.
At 45k now. It's gotten longer, but not worse.


----------



## BlueTempest (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: Has the leather on your seat bolsters cracked? (MisterJJ)*

Mine cracked at about 35k.


----------



## PhilGood (Jan 21, 2004)

Replaced once and crack again last month. Went to a upholstery shop and got the side bolster piece (with better material) replaced for CAD$100.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (PhilGood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilGood* »_Replaced once and crack again last month. Went to a upholstery shop and got the side bolster piece (with better material) replaced for CAD$100.
You replaced with the stock pleather or upgraded it to real hide?


----------



## dbla (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (LWNY)*

The dealer is offering to fix the issue by having the crack on the bolster bonded and dyed to match rest of the seat for US $200, but I have concerns about how that is going to look.


----------



## 200qandA3q (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_replaced once @ ~20k miles... now @ 32k miles da crack is back
these cracks are wack yo








p.s. FU whover designed them POS leatherrete bolsters


And what about so-called "Truth in Advertising"? Audi claimed we would be getting leather on "all seating surfaces". Now we find that the bolster faces are NOT defined to be part of the "seating surface". How convenient (for them)!
BTW, our bolsters are still OK at 17K miles.
Phil


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

I believe your seat bolster warranty ended at 12k mi or 1 year. Mine hasn't cracked... Yet.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

mine just started


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Digipix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digipix* »_mine just started 

upgrade to recaro sporster cs time


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

buy my slines...


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re:*

Around 35k miles.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Re: (barklesswonders)*

Driver side cracked at about 53000 miles


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (dmorrow)*

I purposely avoid trying to put pressure (well, as little as possible) on the bolsters when I get in/out of the car. Anyone else do this?
oh yea no cracks so far.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

When I sit on the seat, I feel like I am putting more pressure on the left side of the bolster. Is my a$$ lopsided or are the seats not in line with the steering wheel/pedals? If this keeps up, the excess pressure on the left bolster might cause it to crack first.


----------



## dbla (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (yam)*

That's what AoA said as well regarding the 12mo/12,000mi warranty on the seats when I was on the phone with them yesterday since they consider the leather a wear and tear item, but from my point of view and it seems like it's a manufacturing defect since my last three cars have had leather seats and have never exhibited this issue. One of them has 170,000 miles on it and still doesn't have any cracks in it.
The AoA rep said that I'd hear back from them on Wednesday with an update.

_Modified by dbla at 11:03 AM 9-16-2008_


_Modified by dbla at 11:04 AM 9-16-2008_


----------



## PhilGood (Jan 21, 2004)

_Quote »_You replaced with the stock leather or upgraded it to real hide?

Use matching vinyl because stock leather is very hard to find.

_Quote »_The dealer is offering to fix the issue by having the crack on the bolster bonded and dyed to match rest of the seat for US $200

Don't do it, my shop told me that it'll cost CAD$75 to bond and dye but it'll crack again in few months, this is only a short term solution.
If you have money (~$1000), you can swap out the center part (real leather) to suede and use it to replace the cracked bolster. The leather used on the seating surface is much more durable that the bolster vinyl.

_Modified by PhilGood at 11:50 AM 9/16/2008_


_Modified by PhilGood at 11:50 AM 9/16/2008_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

what colors are u guys seats?


----------



## dbla (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Mine are black.


----------



## dbla (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (dbla)*

Ok, so I was supposed to hear from AoA by yesterday and no one has called me. Called them today and they stated that the service writer at the dealership was out of the office and they weren't able to get in touch with him. The new deadline is now Monday.
One issue that I might have with this right now is that the dealer never actually wrote up this issue. The service manager took one look at the seat and basically said that they won't even bother writing it up since AoA has previously rejected claims like this. I should have probably had him write it up anyway to have a record of the issue







, however I can always go back and have them put together the paperwork for it.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

lets see some photos of said cracks!


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


----------



## dbla (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*









I'll take some pictures as soon as I can and put them up.


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_









that looks like some chinchilla!


----------



## R10_Telemetry (Feb 19, 2007)

Mine started cracking around 15k miles - black interior.


----------



## dbla (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (R10_Telemetry)*

I finally heard back from AoA regarding this. They weren't even willing to look at the seat, didn't want pictures, didn't care that there are other people have this issue and basically told me that I am out of luck since I am out of warranty. They also told me that the upholstery is only warrantied for 12mo/12,000mi which is what Yam pointed out earlier in the thread. At this point I am really dissapointed in AoA since they made it pretty clear that they don't care about their customers. Right now I am trying to figure out my next steps on this, if any.

Here are the pics. Sorry about the quality, they were taken with my phone. The pictures are of the biggest crack, but there are a few smaller ones as well.
















Alex..


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

seems like its only black seats that cracks?


----------



## dbla (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Either that or the cracks are only really visible on black seats since the material under the leather/pleather is almost white and may blend in with other colors.


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

I have the beige interior and the cracks have developed and are just as visible as in the black & grey interiors.


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (frozenrubber)*

Beige first develops a dark line ( looks like a scuff made with a piece of charcoal), then starts cracking along the lines.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_lets see some photos of said cracks!

these are the OG cracks before i had it fixed under warranty.. the new cracks are even bigger now


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Are these cracks caused by BAS (Big A$$ Syndrome) or is the pleather spontaneously splitting on its own?


----------



## Hesaputz (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (LWNY)*

I'd call it sub-par material; I'm 5'6", 150 lbs, not much a$$. I've got years of training in getting out of high-bolstered Recaro and Scheel seats, and I rarely touch the bolster entering or exiting. My driver's seat was cracking at 15K.


----------



## dbla (May 9, 2003)

*Re: (Hesaputz)*

I've never had this issue before in any car I've owned. Even my dad's 1995 Toyota with 175k miles on it doesn't have this issue.
It's the material that is covering the seat that's failing, I don't think this has anything to do with wear and tear.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Are these cracks caused by BAS (Big A$$ Syndrome) or is the pleather spontaneously splitting on its own?

i have a big ass but it doesnt make the seats crack. it just makes them dent in.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
i have a big ass but it doesnt make the seats crack. it just makes them dent in.

pics or it didnt happen! 
hahahha val, you know it had to be said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (brungold)*

Had to be said


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
pics or it didnt happen! 

i've seen it before and ...


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_seems like its only black seats that cracks?

I have beige and the driver side cracked.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe it is the bony asses poking into these high bolsters that are causing them to crack.


----------



## menace5star (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: (LWNY)*

This is so ridiculous and the fact that they don't care and won't repair it is such bad customer service. The seats should be recalled this is obviously happening to a huge amount of customers. I'm going to Audi tomorrow let's see what happens.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

my black driver side seat is cracking too, need to have that repaired!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (PhilGood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilGood* »_Replaced once and crack again last month. Went to a upholstery shop and got the side bolster piece (with better material) replaced for CAD$100.

Thanks for the reply, Phil.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

I've had custom upholstery work done in the past on other cars of mine, so I took my A3 to him for his opinion before I went to Livermore Audi.
The upholstery shop owner took two seconds to declair it wasn't "normal wear and tear." 
Next stop Livermore Audi. Service manager immediately stated "no", and that the rips were "normal wear and tear." He stated that he knew of the tears in other A3's had them repaired, and attempted to bill back to AoA. AoA, he said refused to pay him back, so he stopped replacing the tears "because doing so costs me (the dealership)."
Asked what my next step should be, he shrugged his shoulders, and said "Sorry, can't help."
The problem is known. 
From other posts, a fix of replacment material with excellent match in texture and color is available through upholstery shops, cost is out of the owners pocket though. 
I'm happy with vinyl in the bolsters, my BMW has leatherette, has 60K miles, and that fabric is wearing very well, looking new to this day. 
The vinyl side bolsters spliting in Audi seats, from what has been posted, and from my experience with leather and sport seats, is the vinyl used by Audi is lacking durability. The spliting is not caused by bony-butts, or fat azzes. Proper care and treatment of the vinyl also does not seem to lengthen the durability of the vinyl. I regularly treated the vinyl with 303 protectant. I'm freakish about detailing.
My conclusion is poor Audi material design, lack of AoA dealer support, and lack of dealers willing to push the issue with AoA on behalf of owners who, as Audi states, have purchased a "premium vehicle wanting a premium experience."


_Modified by Bezor at 7:54 PM 11/27/2008_


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

My passenger side has a small crack. Its empty 99% of the time. The drivers side is okay so far, but I'm very careful getting in/out of the car. 27k mi. Should have went with the premium leather to get the two tone...


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (menace5star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *menace5star* »_The seats should be recalled....

In most cases, recalls are issued for safety items, not really for other things. Not saying Audi shouldn't own up to the problem and fix it (they should) but just saying it's not really a recall matter.


----------



## Dana D (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*

Mine just started a couple months ago at 34000 miles. Dealer ordered a new seat for me, under warrenty.


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (Dana D)*

Just curious do any of you guys ever apply leather conditioner to the seats?


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (D-TechniK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D-TechniK* »_Just curious do any of you guys ever apply leather conditioner to the seats?

Yes, at least every two months, usually monthly. The stuff in the orange spray bottle.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (D-TechniK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D-TechniK* »_Just curious do any of you guys ever apply leather conditioner to the seats?

The part of the seat that splits is vinyl, not leather.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Found 2 short hairline cracks right before 4 yr warranty was over. Brought it to their notice and they said to bring it in on the day the regional rep comes in. The first time, I was on vac so got someone to bring it in, but they did not know where the crack is and nobody could see it. The next month, I brought it in and showed it to the rep (they couldn't find it on their own and didn't know how to splay the seat to reveal the cracks. Must be the lack of A3's here in the NE). Anyway, they decided to have the leather repair person fix it under a one time goodwill repair (will there be a next one now that the warranty is over?) Looks good so far. I wonder if they used the vinyl repair iron-on that's shown on infomercials.

Now I will get in the car by stepping in one foot first, then a$$, then the other foot. I use to plop my butt into the center of the seat and lift my legs up at the same time to minimize pressure on the bolster and be able to clean my shoes before bringing them in. I think I can live with a little more dirtier carpet.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a boney ass, and it seems that my seat bolster closest to the door has cracked around 20k miles... I have a grey interior, and I've had several girlfriends with big asses and the passenger seat seems to be ok. Conclusion : Boney ass causes cracks?

There's so much room for humor in this thread.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

I forgot about this thread...

I harshed on Livermore Audi in the first post, and I'm not changing my mind on that.

However, I went to Elk Grove Audi instead of Livermore Audi, when I had my 35K service done. I also had a list of warranty items, one being the cracked seat. 

Elk Grove Audi was able to get the seat recovered.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I had the driver seat bolster repaired on my 2006 A3 (5 years old this month) at around 20,000 miles and it's cracked pretty bad now at 75,000. The passenger side bolster is starting to show the same cracking.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Travis Grundke said:


> I had the driver seat bolster repaired on my 2006 A3 (5 years old this month) at around 20,000 miles and it's cracked pretty bad now at 75,000. The passenger side bolster is starting to show the same cracking.


I'm adding this item to be replaced at some future date, to my automatic deposit account.


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

69,000 km's and I'm having my 4th seat cushion installed Friday. I've only ever had the issue on the drivers seat. Apparently they haven't fixed the issue.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

This may be a stupid question but does this happen on the S-Line seats also?


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

> This may be a stupid question but does this happen on the S-Line seats also?


yes. I got a crack on my driver's side bolster with maybe 15-20k miles. Same place as everybody elses. Probably would have happened on the passenger's side as well if some crack addict hadn't smashed the window in and scratched the seat cover up causing me to file a claim with insurance to get it replaced. For the driver's side i put some glue in there to try to keep it from spreading and it seems to be doing the trick so far. I'm too tired of going to the dealership to try to get them to take care of anything.

It's sub-par material plain and simple. No other excuse applies.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

ndifadvokit said:


> It's sub-par material plain and simple. No other excuse applies.


Exactly.


----------



## dshreter (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm going to replace the seat cushion cover on my 06 A3, 59,000 miles, though it probably cracked around 40K.

Does anyone know if the leather covers match the leatherette? I'm looking at replacing only the driver's side and am considering going with the actual leather so it will last longer, but I'm concerned it won't match the rest.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

dshreter said:


> I'm going to replace the seat cushion cover on my 06 A3, 59,000 miles, though it probably cracked around 40K.
> 
> Does anyone know if the leather covers match the leatherette? I'm looking at replacing only the driver's side and am considering going with the actual leather so it will last longer, but I'm concerned it won't match the rest.


why not just redo the whole seat?


----------



## dshreter (Apr 13, 2007)

I could redo the whole seat, but I'm not going to do the passenger seat, so I'd like them to still match. What I'm trying to figure out is if the leatherette seat cover is basically identical to the leather, and just a different material, or if they actually look different.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone have part #'s for replacemnt seat covers? I have the premium leather seats but want sport seats.


----------



## Mianol (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes I replaced the part where the side of my thigh is on the driver side twice.....and now I noticed a crack on the back side support.........it's really pissing me off


----------



## EndlessWinter (Mar 17, 2009)

ive got S-line seats, and since I got my car at 28K miles ive known about the problem and have been careful when getting in and out of the car. Despite the caution, the cracks still appeared around 50K miles


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Title of thread should be changed to " Has the VINYL bolster on your "leather" seat cracked.

Audi should be ashamed and embarressed to have put these garbage seats in one of their products.

opcorn:


----------



## tomekpl21 (Feb 24, 2011)

*8-O*

OMG and to think I was the only one... mine started around 45k now i have around 60k and its about 5 inches long and getting worse. I have taken care of the leather since day 1!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tomekpl21 said:


> OMG and to think I was the only one... mine started around 45k now i have around 60k and its about 5 inches long and getting worse. I have taken care of the leather since day 1!


lol
you called it 'leather' :laugh:


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Clearly, we all have this issue? Anyone have any good suggestions on how to fix it? I've got a nice crack on my drivers side, and my passenger side has a 1.5cm crack starting to look obvious. I have beige pleather...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

The dealer repaired mine instead of replacing it right around when the warranty expired. Mine was less than 1/2" long and only visible when I bend the bolsters back. I had to bring it back bcuz they had someone that comes and fixes this type of things. I think they put a piece of reinforcement behind it and did something to the surface so that the crack is sealed back together.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Interesting the mentions that the cracks aren't easily visible--I'm wondering if I don't have them myself? 'Cause I haven't really noticed any cracking *knocks on wood* but then maybe I'm not seeing it?

But if I'm not seeing the cracks, are they really there?  lol, well what I mean is if you can't see them what's the big deal?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> well what I mean is if you can't see them what's the big deal?


Eventually you're going to be able to see them. Mine started out really small and unnoticeable. Now, it's clear as day and a real eyesore.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

I skimmed through most of the replies, read some of them.... I havent noticed any1 saying that they condition there seats with leather conditioner..? This delay's cracking.. Cracking is usually caused by wear n tear & Heat.. Heat drys the leather, the leather needs to be moist.. If some of you condition your leather seats.. That should be something U should say to Audi..


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Greddy87 said:


> I skimmed through most of the replies, read some of them.... I havent noticed any1 saying that they condition there seats with leather conditioner..? This delay's cracking.. Cracking is usually caused by wear n tear & Heat.. Heat drys the leather, the leather needs to be moist.. If some of you condition your leather seats.. That should be something U should say to Audi..


Nobody mentioned anything about leather conditioner because the bolsters are not made out of leather. They are vinyl. These seats have 'leather seating surfaces', meaning only the part where you are supported, butt, back and shoulder. Bolsters, headrests, side and rear of seats are not considered 'seating surfaces'.

The reason the leather split is people sit on the bolsters, forcing the surface to bend over part of the metal frame, stretching the vinyl on that specific section, eventually causing a hairline crack that will get bigger and bigger. I use to plop my butt sideways onto the seat and have both my legs lift up, to minimizing bending the bolster, and I can clean my feet before putting them in the car. Apparently that still caused some stress since my thigh will always get in the way, and eventually, when I splayed the bolster right before the warranty was to expire, I noticed a hairline crack. After the fix, I just step with one feet into the car and bring my whole butt into the seat, then the 2nd feet. Less touching of the bolster, but my floormat is alot dirtier now.

Also, these seats' leather is so over-treated and its leather grain artificially stamped on, so no matter how much treatment or seat time you put on, it will not get any softer or wear any better.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

I use 303 on the vinyl and LeatherMaster on the leather once a month. I use sun shades and vent the open sky and windows. It matters no. The vinyl bolster will craxxis.


Vinyl is suppose to wear longer than leather which is why Audi put vinyl (pleather) on the bolsters.

Here's my experience:
Comparo: 1) my Miata with leather v. 2) my BMW Leatherette non-sport seat. 

Frankly, the Miata wore like stone and aged to a smooth mellow color and indescribable feel. And this was cheap leather that was expected to be well used due to the bolster size and being a 'vert with exposed interior when the top was down. Mileage 120K with zero issues. And nearly daily top down use. Treatment was 1x month LeatherMaster.

Next my BMW leatherette> Fantastic feel, extreme ease of care. On a 2001, the intererior looks good and smells as new. Treatment is with 303. The car does not look its age at all.

Given that, why the crap cracking on an A3?


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

I am getting the same issues with the cracks in the vinyl and am just out of warranty. can anyone recommend a good DIY vinyl repair kit?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

here is a puzzle to consider as well...
My PASSENGER SEAT outer bolster is starting to show the tell tale vinyl crack.....

NO ONE EVER SITS THERE!!!!!!!!!! We usually take my wifes car on family trips etc.... 

Ill ship a box of cookies to anyone who figures out what the F is going on with these garbage seat covers.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

SilverSquirrel said:


> here is a puzzle to consider as well...
> My PASSENGER SEAT outer bolster is starting to show the tell tale vinyl crack.....
> 
> NO ONE EVER SITS THERE!!!!!!!!!! We usually take my wifes car on family trips etc....
> ...


Since a lot of them cracked in the first year or two, my guess is that after 6 years you are still getting enough wear on them to be enough to fail, even if it is rarely sat in.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

dmorrow said:


> Since a lot of them cracked in the first year or two, my guess is that after 6 years you are still getting enough wear on them to be enough to fail, even if it is rarely sat in.


thats the thing. its not "wear" because if it was, it would be cracked all over, wherever there was ass to seat contact and friction.

its a stress fracture, but from what exactly? there is no metal under that part, only foam cushion.
Its almost like the machine that was cutting the vinyl panels had a burr or something right in that spot
:screwy:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Ill ship a box of cookies to anyone who figures out what the F is going on with these garbage seat covers.


Someone (probably a shorter person) gets into the car and the back of their leg presses the uppermost ridge of the bolster down, causing the bolster cover to bulge away from the bolster. As the person lowers themselves into the seat this bulge is compressed into a fold, creating a 180 degree bend in the bolster cover, like folding a piece of paper in half and pressing down the crease. The outer sureface of the bolster cover is strained beyond its elastic limit, causing a slight rupture in the skin that may not be immediately noticeable. Every time the cover is compressed it will crease at this exact same point and will eventually break at the surface even with light use.

I want my cookies!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

now that makes sense!!!!!!!!


----------

